# La Rai



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

La Rai si vanta di essere la prima azienda culturale del Paese. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

Niente!


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2012)

Io guardo solo mediaset, la rai e' da vecchi/casa di riposo.


----------



## BB7 (15 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io guardo solo mediaset, la rai e' da vecchi/casa di riposo.



same.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Novembre 2012)

la rai è da vecchi

comunque in generale non fanno niente di bello nè sulla rai nè su mediaset..persino io che ho sky a volte mi trovo in difficoltà perchè non c'è niente da vedere


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Sono la schifezza più assoluta. Oltre a fare orrendi programmi da vecchi come ha già detto qualcuno producono tonellate di inguardabili fiction. Se odio queste ultime gran parte del merito va proprio alla Rai. Si potrebbe parlare poi del "servizo" "offerto" da RaiSport, ma questa non è la sezione adatta.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2012)

a livello di fiction, come già detto da qualcuno sono la monnezza più totale. 

guardo qualcosa giusto su rai3, report, che tempo che fa, blob...


----------



## Miro (15 Novembre 2012)

La guardo solo per la nazionale e raramente per qualcos'altro, ad esempio Ulisse.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2012)

Guardo solo la Nazionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardo solo la Nazionale.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

*Dal prossimo anno la Rai non trasmetterà più la F1*, quindi per me è praticamente inutile.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal prossimo anno non trasmetterà più la F1, quindi per me è praticamente inutile.



La sostituiscono con le repliche di Angelo il Custode?


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

La televisione italiana è indietro alla grandissima rispetto agli altri paesi, così come il cinema & co.
Mentre in Usa ogni settimana nasce una serie TV più interessante dell'altra, qua ancora tutti se lo menano coi Cesaroni... che livello.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Mediaset sara' in crisi, ma in confronto alla rai e' oro.

A livello sportivo gli da 50 piste. 
La rai e' spenta, partite,film,tg sembfa ancora tutto in bianco e nero 
La rai ha solo la f1 che dall' anno prossimo non ci sara' piu.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

Della Rai a me piaceva il programma Overland,che non so se trasmettono ancora.Per il resto la guardo esclusivamente nel caso giochi la nazionale o ci sia la Formula 1!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io guardo solo mediaset, la rai e' da vecchi/casa di riposo.



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Novembre 2012)

La guardo poco, ma quest'anno ci ha regalato il miglior programma televisivo della stagione
Pechino Express, veramente tanta roba


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2012)

Esiste?


----------



## Bawert (16 Novembre 2012)

Guardo solo la F1 e la Nazionale


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Per il 2013 previsto un aumento di 1,5 euro del canone.


----------



## Ale (31 Dicembre 2012)

mi pare giusto. il canone daltronde va di pari passo con la qualità del servizio, vero?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> mi pare giusto. il canone daltronde va di pari passo con la qualità del servizio, vero?



....in Italia è inversamente proporzionale


----------



## Barragan (31 Dicembre 2012)

Nell'ultimo anno credo di aver visto solo Benigni sulla RAI.
Con Sky ti scordi i canali dal 101 al 108.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'è niente di buono nella Rai, niente. Soldi buttati via.


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2012)

E' una rete per vecchi, giustamente un anziano mette su Rai1 e tutto il giorno guarda quel canale lì (lo so perché mia nonna fa così).
Servizio penoso, le serie tv per vecchi, rai 2 non so nemmeno cosa sia e rai 3 ha qualche programma interessante tipo Che tempo che fa o Stanlio e Olio da qualche mese credo.


----------



## esjie (31 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Rai si vanta di essere la prima azienda culturale del Paese. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Beh, rispetto a Mediaset (non che ci voglia molto).

La Rai non è solo Domenica In, qualcosa di buono si trova. Certo, non piace ai giovani perchè non c'è niente di divertente, ma il programma culturale di punta di Mediaset qual'è? Mistero?


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

a mio avviso alla rai possono fare quello che vogliono basta che non si paghi più questo canone assurdo.....un centello risparmiato!!


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Beh, rispetto a Mediaset (non che ci voglia molto).
> 
> La Rai non è solo Domenica In, qualcosa di buono si trova. Certo, non piace ai giovani perchè non c'è niente di divertente, ma il programma culturale di punta di Mediaset qual'è? Mistero?



No, Avanti un altro.
Stratipa di cultura.


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Febbraio 2013)

Le cose buone rimaste sono proprio i programmi culturali, poi ogni tanto ricacciano qualche buon programma, a livello di film è dietro anche a mediaset tranne anche li quando qualche volta cacciano il filmone, cmq solo le culturali sono quelle finanziate dal canone, per intenderci, l'isola dei famosi non è finanziata dal canone...


----------

